# Purple ribbon bred?



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What does this mean exactly. My pups dad on her UKC registration application says he was purple ribbon bred. Any info would be great. Im guessing that the parents of my pups father won some kind of titles in something but I have no clue as to what. Thanks


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nothin much. 3 Generations registered with the UKC.So pretty much all UKC dogs are PR bred now a days.

Well actually all will be soon since they closed and stopped adding in ADBA ect dogs.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> What does this mean exactly. My pups dad on her UKC registration application says he was purple ribbon bred. Any info would be great. Im guessing that the parents of my pups father won some kind of titles in something but I have no clue as to what. Thanks


lol yea I used to think PR was some kind of award too. Bummer, huh? Its just like the poster said. Just means 3 generations with the UKC


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It's a BYB's peddler's paradise money maker they love to push those PR's titles as if they were some sort of accomplishment.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

I had no idea of that either.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

what yall know about 'PR' bred? 

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [105766] :: PADLOCK'S DOWNTRODDEN (AKA POET)


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> It's a BYB's peddler's paradise money maker they love to push those PR's titles as if they were some sort of accomplishment.


I know, right? Very misleadin


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

LOL! I met a guy at PetsMart and that was all he kept talking about, "purple ribbon this and purple ribbon that" I had no clue what he was talking about. But when I asked if he showed or did weight pulling with his boy he said no- so I didn't think the PR meant too much. Smiled and then Tia and I walked away.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

crystalcountry said:


> LOL! I met a guy at PetsMart and that was all he kept talking about, "purple ribbon this and purple ribbon that" I had no clue what he was talking about. But when I asked if he showed or did weight pulling with his boy he said no- so I didn't think the PR meant too much. Smiled and then Tia and I walked away.


Tell me your a Vols fan. Noticed your location


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Bummer! So nothing special huh? Oh well. But that doesn't mean that I have a byb bred dog Sadie right?? Or are you just saying that bybs like to use the PR when selling pups in general? My breeders health tested so as far as Bella's breeders go I wouldn't consider them that. I know what bybs are.....they are the ones who breed just for profit and don't care about genetics, temperment, or health. Just clarifying


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes BYB's just love to push the PR because the average consumer doesn't know what it really is .. It's sounds fancy and special it's a byb's marketing tool ...


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Bummer! So nothing special huh? Oh well. But that doesn't mean that I have a byb bred dog Sadie right?? Or are you just saying that bybs like to use the PR when selling pups in general? My breeders health tested so as far as Bella's breeders go I wouldn't consider them that. I know what bybs are.....they are the ones who breed just for profit and don't care about genetics, temperment, or health. Just clarifying


PR does not rule out BYB, no


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If you encounter a breeder shoving PR down your throat run like hell never look back!


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

pr is just a ukc acknowledgment of purity incorporated into
their registering of dogs.. I'm not sure it was ever meant to be 
marketed as anything. the ukc use to have high standards.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol! I will be sure to run. There wasn't even a mention of PR.....I just noticed it as I was looking at the registration.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Lol! I will be sure to run. There wasn't even a mention of PR.....I just noticed it as I was looking at the registration.


Dont get the wrong idea. PR aint bad, she was just saying if a breeder tries to make PR out to be more than what it is, then they are probably not legit


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh I totally get what you all are saying  its all good.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol see I asked this same question cause some guy tried to say that his dog was better than mine cause she was PR, I had to laugh at him


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Back to sales pitch thing again. Seems UKC may have found a way to attract ppl with this PR thing


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't deal with the UKC .. ADBA only ... But the UKC def made it possible for the peddler's to milk the crap out of PR that's for sure why the ribbon makes it sound like an award won? Why not call it PG purple generation LOL ...


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I don't deal with the UKC .. ADBA only ... But the UKC def made it possible for the peddler's to milk the crap out of PR that's for sure why the ribbon makes it sound like an award won? Why not call it PG purple generation LOL ...


Riiiiiiiight. I used to only be interested in ADBA, but I have been noticing a lot of nice dogs from UKC. Goes both ways, but ya know


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Well UKC didn't make it to be a marketing ploy... 
BYBs use it as one of the many they've come up with to exploit the breed though... 
Honestly it to me is more so a buyers fault for not actually researching and making it possible for BYBs to take advantage of people.

That is not to offend anyone, it is a fact.
If a potential buyer were to fully research what they were getting it would be a lot harder for BYBs to talk poop and spew misconceptions.


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

SuthernStyles said:


> Tell me your a Vols fan. Noticed your location


Guilty! Like a back slidin' Baptist!>LOL. Between things out at the barn and getting ready to gear up for the restaurant season there don't seem to be enought hours in the day.


----------

